# Citric acid dilution rate



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

I need to descale my R58, can someone give me the gms per litre ratio for the citric acid solution. Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Use 30 - 40 gms per litre. Dissolve in 300 ml of hot water then make up quantity with cold water.


----------

